

All about lightning connectors - rish_cloudmagic
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/12/apples-new-lightning-connector-what-it-does-and-doesnt-change/

======
JumpCrisscross
As an iPhone and iPad owner, I've loved being able to share charging
apparatuses across the two devices, even if this is incorrect (my 4S throws up
an incompatible charging device error once in a while with the iPad charging
brick, though the issue is resolved by unplugging and replugging). It is
frustrating that between now and the new iPad launch I will have to deal with
two incompatible Apple plugs.

